

Google Earth helps discover rare hominid ancestor in South Africa - limist
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/04/google-earth-helps-discover-rare.html

======
queensnake
Has Google been Time's Person of the Year yet? It will be.

~~~
zandorg
They need a cartoon mascot that can itself be person of the year.

